# Firefox: kan ikke "show my windows and tabs from last time"

## PsykoNerd

Jeg installerede Firefox og fik Aurora, men den ligner Firefox nok, så den bliver.

Men jeg kan ikke "show my windows and tabs from last time" hvad gør jeg for at aktivere dette ?

----------

## kallamej

Kontrollera dina inställningar för Private browsing och om firefox skall komma ihåg browsing history.

Flyttat från Välkomna till det skandinaviska forumet!

----------

